
All the Math Methods I Learned in My University Math Degree Are Now Obsolete - ColinWright
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/all-the-mathematical-methods-i-learned-in-my-university_us_58693ef9e4b014e7c72ee248
======
greydius
> what is required today is a sufficiently deep understanding of all those
> procedures, and the underlying concepts they are built on

This has always been the case for mathematicians. People that just learn how
to do computations are called engineers.

------
aisofteng
I find it difficult to imagine that this was written by a professor of
mathematics. In order to suggest this viewpoint, you must have no idea of what
software can and cannot automate in mathematical reasoning, not actually have
developed mathematical reasoning and have relied on memorization of formulas
so far, or be pushing an agenda.

~~~
ColinWright
I know the author, and he is a "real mathematician". I'm not quite sure what
you are suggestion, or how many research pure mathematicians you know, but as
a PhD in pure math myself I'm struggling to understand exactly the points you
are making, and what you would suggest they are missing.

Could you point us at some articles to explain your points?

Thanks.

------
RandyRanderson
One has to just inspect this title to see no real mathie wrote this. Proof is
left as an exercise to the reader. ;>

~~~
WillSlim95
Hmm I don't think we can classify Keith Devlin as no real mathie.

